# Are cichlids ok with an electric blue crawfish?



## lookame (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got a 29 gallon tank, it's really nice, instead of being long it's tall. I've been considering which fish I'd like to stock it with. I've always kind of wanted an electric blue crawfish, the first time I saw one I got all excited about it and my boyfriend was'nt very excited about it. He was somewhat upset that it had algea on it's back. Anyway I pretty much know I'm going to get a plecostomous (I love them, maybe I'm weird, everyone seem to think they're ugly or scary looking) I've also been considering some cichlids so I was wondering would the cichlids, plecostmous and crawfish live happily together or would one fight with the others?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Crayfish are opportunistic feeders. They will scavenge the bottom for food and would attempt to take small fish if they can catch them. They usually slip up on their victims at night. I fear cichlids that would be too large for the crayfish to view as possible food,would also be too large for your 29 gal. I kept one with some dwarf cichlids some years ago and the dwarf cichlids began losing tailfins. I suspect it was the crayfish for soon after removing it,the tail damage ceased. You may just have to try it and be prepared to remove the fish or crayfish should the crayfish exhibit similar behaivor to the one I had. I have seen them in larger tanks with large cichlids and they seemed to co-exist. The crayfish was too large for the cichlids to view as food and the cichlids were capable of doing damage to the crayfish should it become to boistrous.


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry - no advice. I'm a novice.

I did see an electric blue crayfish at our new LFS yesterday. Way cool!! Gorgeous color and was reacting to me, seeming quite alert and attentive. I was very impressed with him. He had a 'best alone' sign on him, so I left him there. I'm keeping much smaller fish than you, though.

Good luck!


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

My nephew used to keep cichlids with quite a bit of success...until he bought a blue crayfish. His fish made nice treats for it though. It got huge.


----------

